# LEEK meet Sun 19th November + 3pm Curry



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................
.......................................www.bluewater.co.uk.......................................... 
As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.

The next one is for the Sunday 19th November 2006 at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise 

This month we are going to have a curry again at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It is Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! Yes whatever you want and as much as you want  









Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 

1. Hornster
2. Hallsie
3. Dave_225Roadster
4. Sup3rfly 
5. BAMTT
6. Donners



Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Dave_225Roadster
4. Nando
5. slineTT
6. Donners
7. Dotti
8. youngg
9. a18eem
10. Sup3rfly 
11. Hallsie (TVR Tuscan)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Go on then !


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Go on then !


 :wink:


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it would be rude not to!

Stick me down for the curry + Bluewater please John.

Dave


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Hornster - put me down for both curry and Bluey.

Cheers.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice one! Your both on the list :wink:


----------



## Batt (Jun 7, 2006)

Please put me on the list for Nov, for the Veg korma & Bluewater too...

Thanks to you all for making me so welcome at the meet [smiley=cheers.gif]

Frank


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Batt said:


> Please put me on the list for Nov, for the Veg korma & Bluewater too...
> 
> Thanks to you all for making me so welcome at the meet [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Frank


Glad you onjoyed it Frank.See you next month :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Me on list!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

After Sundays meet what are you going to do for the next one John ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Please add me to the list for the 6pm matinee with you lot  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> After Sundays meet what are you going to do for the next one John ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Please add me to the list for the 6pm matinee with you lot  :wink:


Ok Dotti :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

heya Hornster,

Sorry i couldnt make its last week!! 
Am i welcome as this one still?? Only for the bluewater and pub!

thank you!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > After Sundays meet what are you going to do for the next one John ?


I see you still got the moves the girls love...just look at all the money
they have poked in your undies :!:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm missing to many. If i have problems with mum again ill let someone else sort it...I miss having a few stiff skinny cokes.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

youngg said:


> heya Hornster,
> 
> Sorry i couldnt make its last week!!
> Am i welcome as this one still?? Only for the bluewater and pub!
> ...


Of course your on the list pal :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all !
please put me down on the bluewater list!

Hi everyone, its little Sophie here just to say if anyone bringing their kids let my dad know, and i can come down to the meeting. :roll: By the way thanks for the umbrella Stew,and the games John!! i had a great time at The Warf even though i was playing on my dads phone :mrgreen:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Hi all !
> please put me down on the bluewater list!
> 
> Hi everyone, its little Sophie here just to say if anyone bringing their kids let my dad know, and i can come down to the meeting. :roll: By the way thanks for the umbrella Stew,and the games John!! i had a great time at The Warf even though i was playing on my dads phone :mrgreen:


I's better give you some more games Sophie just incase you give me evils again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

H i. ....put me down for curry and blue water afterwards.....date looks ok now, any problems i'll get in touch....(baby in doing cam belt at TT shop);;;
Jose 8)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> H i. ....put me down for curry and blue water afterwards.....date looks ok now, any problems i'll get in touch....(baby in doing cam belt at TT shop);;;
> Jose 8)


Ok Jose your on the list :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Perhaps we should make a video like these guys did at Bluwater :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

You guy's should have come :wink:






































































































































































































































































Pheeeew! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

On a different note it would seem the Hornster has have put the Cliffe Spice on the map :lol: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... iffe+spice


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> On a different note it would seem the Hornster has have put the Cliffe Spice on the map :lol: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... iffe+spice


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> On a different note it would seem the Hornster has have put the Cliffe Spice on the map :lol: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... iffe+spice


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hallsie (Aug 10, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm curry.
stick me on mate, ill even bring the plastic pig now that its back from being painted..........

shiny!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

hallsie said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm curry.
> stick me on mate, ill even bring the plastic pig now that its back from being painted..........
> 
> shiny!!


I'm sure ive just seen you in the pub :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Am I allowed as a North Londoner to attend the meet at 6?
If I am allowed please put my name down as i have never been to the Leek meet and i m looking forward to.
Elias


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

slineTT said:


> Am I allowed as a North Londoner to attend the meet at 6?
> If I am allowed please put my name down as i have never been to the Leek meet and i m looking forward to.
> Elias


I'm sure they will have no problem i have been a few times. They do look at me differently though :?

Sorry Hornster I'm not going to be able to make this one me and Mun are at a Party the night before and I think I will still be hungover.
Have a good one
Mark


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

John I might struggle with the curry enjoyed it last time, but i am out most of Saturday and i don't think Mrs B will be to keen

Tony


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

slineTT said:


> Am I allowed as a North Londoner to attend the meet at 6?
> If I am allowed please put my name down as i have never been to the Leek meet and i m looking forward to.
> Elias


Everyones Welcome Elias!

I'll add you to the list :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

itsallaboutmark said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Am I allowed as a North Londoner to attend the meet at 6?
> ...


Ok Mark you'll both be missed 

See you next month hopefully :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> John I might struggle with the curry enjoyed it last time, but i am out most of Saturday and i don't think Mrs B will be to keen
> 
> Tony


Ok mate see you at 6pm then! With blowbacks to show you what youve missed :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

thehornster said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Am I allowed as a North Londoner to attend the meet at 6?
> ...


Hope he comes in his leathers again!  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

And if not Dotti will i be whipped?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi John,

definitively a NO for me since i'm off to Montpellier in the south of France in few hours and won't be back until sunday night 8ish in Stansted :?

looks like it was the last meet for me last month 

by the way, depending on the logistics of my moving, the car will be for sale next month or january next year :evil:

so if you guys know people who are interested in buying a TT, get in touch with me 8)

have a good one

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> Hi John,
> 
> definitively a NO for me since i'm off to Montpellier in the south of France in few hours and won't be back until sunday night 8ish in Stansted :?
> 
> ...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > John I might struggle with the curry enjoyed it last time, but i am out most of Saturday and i don't think Mrs B will be to keen
> ...


John i'm back in for the Cliffe blowback experience :lol: :lol:

Sorry to mess you about


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


No problem at all mate ,i'm glad you can make it now!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What is this blow back thing with you lot? :lol:. Do you all compare notes or something with your hot bottys burning from your vindaloo's you have all just eaten? :lol:  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Dotti said:


> What is this blow back thing with you lot? :lol:. Do you all compare notes or something with your hot bottys burning from your vindaloo's you have all just eaten? :lol:  :wink:


Lets just say there have been occassions where comparing notes isn't optional  :lol:

are you coming on Sunday ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > What is this blow back thing with you lot? :lol:. Do you all compare notes or something with your hot bottys burning from your vindaloo's you have all just eaten? :lol:  :wink:
> ...


I am hoping to yes  ... I hope I don't get gassed out by all the LEEK crew's wind :lol:  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Its like mustard gas, once you get used to it your eyes will stop watering


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Sorry all can't make it this weekend as its the wife's birthday on Sunday and I could be pushing my luck if I meet you lot [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

See you all next month for the xmas party :roll: :roll: :roll:

dave_uk


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Sorry all can't make it this weekend as its the wife's birthday on Sunday and I could be pushing my luck if I meet you lot [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> See you all next month for the xmas party :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> dave_uk


Ok Dave see you in december mate! [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

something has come at at work and I am going to miss the curry.
hopefully it will be sorted in a couple of hours and I will meet you at Bluey. if there is a real issue to deal with, I'll have to catch you all at the Crimbo Curry.

Have a good one.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> something has come at at work and I am going to miss the curry.
> hopefully it will be sorted in a couple of hours and I will meet you at Bluey. if there is a real issue to deal with, I'll have to catch you all at the Crimbo Curry.
> 
> Have a good one.
> ...


Ok Ryan,Hopefully see you at Bluewater :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I am really sorry i could not make it, girlfriend woke up sick today and i had to take care of her. I know I shouldnt be that nice, i know. 
I hope you had a good meet, show some pics please.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> I am really sorry i could not make it, girlfriend woke up sick today and i had to take care of her. I know I shouldnt be that nice, i know.
> I hope you had a good meet, show some pics please.....


Oh dear! Morning sickness maybe?! :roll: :-*

On another note sorry I didn't make this meet John! Something came up and delayed me by a few hours! I had no time left to come along. Many apologies.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good to see you all again, had the windows open on the way home :lol:

Stu that is one Â£$%^ing awesome car  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice curry.....still suffering from after burner effects...must clean those seats !!!!! That TVR was f*****g awesome !!! thanks Stwart
Jose


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

slineTT said:


> I am really sorry i could not make it, girlfriend woke up sick today and i had to take care of her. I know I shouldnt be that nice, i know.
> I hope you had a good meet, show some pics please.....


No problem maybe see you next time :wink:

We don't tend to take pics every month especially this time of year its a bit too dark!  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dotti said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > I am really sorry i could not make it, girlfriend woke up sick today and i had to take care of her. I know I shouldnt be that nice, i know.
> ...


Ok Abi see you another time babe :-*


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> Nice curry.....still suffering from after burner effects...must clean those seats !!!!! That TVR was f*****g awesome !!! thanks Stwart
> Jose


Thanks for making the trip down again Jose. Love all the stories,get some ready for next time :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Next meet http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=75013


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

John sorry fella...Mum gets transferred to Hackney tomorrow. So had alot off sorting out to do for her.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> John sorry fella...Mum gets transferred to Hackney tomorrow. So had alot off sorting out to do for her.


No need to apologise matey you know that! Mum is much more important than us garlic smelling blowbacking boyracers  :wink:

Maybe next time for the Xmas curry perhaps?????? :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > John sorry fella...Mum gets transferred to Hackney tomorrow. So had alot off sorting out to do for her.
> ...


Hopefully baby. :-*


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice one John....love the Fly........wicked............needs a bigger belly....hahahahah
Jose


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> Nice one John....love the Fly........wicked............needs a bigger belly....hahahahah
> Jose


]

I only found it on google :? I'm not that good :wink: Anthony may be able to tickle it a bit


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

slineTT said:


> I hope you had a good meet, show some pics please.....


This is us leaving Bluewater










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you had a good meet, show some pics please.....
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

:roll: *SUPERFLY*


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok....the bellie looks good...but the eyes....shit i dont look like that....(well not after a diet coke anyway !! )
hahaha...maybe we could work on the eyes and the "S" being bigger and brighter....
it's taking shape !!!!!
Kool
thanks
Jose


----------

